# Amazon sword and Assorted Anubias?



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Today at Petco, I was surprised to see that they had live plants. They had most in fish tanks, but I was looking at ones that were in tubes.

I was about to purchase both amazon sword and assorted anubias when I turned around and saw marimo moss balls. I then bought the moss instead of my original plan.

My question is, how would I care for amazon sword and assorted anubias? I might go back and buy them, but only if I know what the requirments are.

Also, approxiamently how big would they get?

Thank you.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Lizzie the Badger said:


> Today at Petco, I was surprised to see that they had live plants. They had most in fish tanks, but I was looking at ones that were in tubes.
> 
> I was about to purchase both amazon sword and assorted anubias when I turned around and saw marimo moss balls. I then bought the moss instead of my original plan.
> 
> ...


here is some info on the amazon swords: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+802&pcatid=802

There are different types of anubias, so you might want to look up info on the different types and try to identify it. Each petco is different, but mine only carries anubias nana labeled "assorted anubias"
Some anubias get really big.
anubias nana:
http://www.aquariumdomain.com/viewFreshwaterPlantSpecies.php?plant_freshwater_id=6


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> how would I care for amazon sword and assorted anubia


You plant it. Just kidding 

From what I have read about the swords, they do best planted in soil in tanks that you wont be doing 100% changes because they will develop really long roots. 

Anubias is a low light floating plant. Do not bury the roots or they will rot. Either tie it down to something or let it float. I have seen 2 kinds at petco in the tubes. A smaller one with more round leaves and a taller one with narrow leaves. The one with narrow leaves seems to not care where it lives. I put it in my tank before i had the light and it get very little natural light. It didnt yellow, rot, die and was perfectly fine. Recently I got the smaller one with round leaves..not sure what it's problem is but some of the leaves are yellowing and the roots are getting squishy. I'm thinking maybe it needs more light then it's getting in my other tank. I may place it in the tank with the light and see if it does better. 

I think the smaller one is this--->http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ANUBIAS-BARTERI-VAR-NANA-nana01.htm


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i wouldnt recommend the sword unless you have a large tank, they get huge.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

Teeneythebetta- I believe it was nana anubias. They had some in the fish tanks attached to rocks (most likely lava rocks) so that the rhizome wasn't buried in the surface. I might get it. Looks like a great plant!

Tikibird- Lol! I walked right into that one ;P
Like I told Teeney, I believe it was anubias nana. 


Starrlamia- Okay, not getting that one xD


----------

